# bafómetro, etilómetro ou alcoolimetro



## Señorita Prissy

Olá pessoal!
Qual destas palavras vocês normalmente usam pra definir o aparelho utilizado em testes de alcoolemia através da expiração? Há alguma diferença entre o Brasil e Portugal?
Obrigada!


----------



## mexerica feliz

Bafômetro é o nome do aparelho:_  o teste do bafômetro_


----------



## Guigo

Bafômetro, quando se trata de gente comum; etilômetro, vi outro dia, mas o 'soprador' era famoso. Alcoolímetro, ainda não li por aqui - parece ser algo usado mais do outro lado do oceano.


----------



## xiskxisk

Aqui chamamos balão! Soprar o balão.


----------



## Carfer

Na linguagem informal é como o xiskxisk diz:


xiskxisk said:


> Aqui chamamos balão! Soprar o balão.



Quanto à formal, o Guigo acertou: '_alcoolímetro_' 


Guigo said:


> Bafômetro, quando se trata de gente comum; etilômetro, vi outro dia, mas o 'soprador' era famoso. Alcoolímetro, ainda não li por aqui - parece ser algo usado mais do outro lado do oceano.


----------



## Alentugano

Confirmo o que a Xiskxisk disse. Em Portugal dizemos, na linguagem coloquial, soprar o balão (bexiga, no Brasil). No entanto, o termo técnico é alcoolímetro.


----------



## mglenadel

"Bexiga, no Brasil", não. Em São Paulo. Todavia em São Paulo também chamam biscoito de bolacha. Não dá para se fiar por essa gente


----------



## Alentugano

Então quer dizer que balão de festinha de aniversário não é bexiga no Brasil todo, não?


----------



## Guigo

Alentugano said:


> Então quer dizer que balão de festinha de aniversário não é bexiga no Brasil todo, não?



Aqui, no Rio, é _balão_ (de festa, de soprar, de ar), mas já escutei, algumas poucas vezes, falarem _bexiga_, por aqui também.


----------



## mglenadel

Por influência da TV gerada em São Paulo (ou no Rio por paulistas), de gente como Ana Maria Braga, Faustão...

Comer mexerica, empinar papagaio, encher bexiga, comer bolacha, parar no farol… daqui alguns anos não se fala mais português no Brasil. Eu pelo menos não aprendi falar desse jeito. >_<


----------



## Alentugano

Algo semelhante também acontece aqui entre nós. Principalmente por causa dos _media, _que estão concentrados em Lisboa.


----------



## guihenning

Aqui no Sul falamos bolacha. Meu amigo português vive comendo «bolachas de pequeno-almoço». Não sei o que é que há de errado com«bolacha»…


----------



## mglenadel

Bolacha é UM tipo de biscoito. Não TODO tipo de biscoito.


----------



## guihenning

mglenadel said:


> Bolacha é UM tipo de biscoito. Não TODO tipo de biscoito.


Sim, até é. Embora a maioria dos dicionários trate-os como sinônimos. Mas esta é uma discussão de somenos importância. A questão é que nem todo mundo vê a diferença entre os dois…


----------



## Vanda

Gente, acho que vou ter que mudar alguns posts para bolacha e biscoitos...
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/bolacha-ou-biscoito.2939658/


----------



## guihenning

Acabo de voltar da autoescola e reparei: o nome técnico e oficial do aparelho no Brasil é «_etilômetro_». Mas todo brasileiro saberá identificar por «_bafômetro_». Acho que já tinham dito aí para cima, mas confirmei oficialmente com o encarte do DETRAN.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tecnicamente, o correto é etilômetro, pois o aparelho mede o álcool etílico. Lembrem que a pessoa está "em estado etílico".


----------



## mglenadel

O correto deveria ser etanolímetro, pois o que é medido é o etanol, e não radicais etila.


----------



## guihenning

mglenadel said:


> O correto deveria ser etanolímetro, pois o que é medido é o etanol, e não radicais etila.


Foi o que pensei.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Da Wikipedia, verbete "etanol".

O *etanol* (CH3 CH2OH ou H6OC2), também chamado *álcool etílico* e, na linguagem corrente, simplesmente *álcool*, é uma substância orgânica obtida da fermentação de açúcares, hidratação do etileno ou redução a acetaldeído[1] [2] , encontrado em bebidas como cerveja, vinho e aguardente, bem como na indústria de perfumaria.

Buscando no Google por "etanolímetro", não achei a palavra. Se existir, é pouco usada. Já "etilômetro" é bastante comum.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etilômetro


----------

